# Is 80000 AUD sufficient for a family of five near Sydney?



## ricardo33aw (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi there,

I´m a Spanish American citizen currently working in Spain and have been offered a position for 80,000 AUD in Sydney.
Initially I will be the only one working while my wife (Spanish) gets rolling there.
I´ve made some numbers and they look pretty negative.
Gross Salary: 80,000 AUD
Tax 32,5c/AUD -26,000 AUD
Net Salary 54,000 AUD
Monthly Salary 4,500 AUD
I would be going initially with the work visa (457?). 
If I cannot use the public school system, I would have to deduct around 4,000 AUD per child/year (3) = 12,000 AUD. This leaves a family of 5 at 42,000 AUD net/year. 
Rent in an area around 1 1.5 hours away from Sydney center. These rents are at 700 AUD/week, which is 2,800 AUD/Month.
This leaves 700AUD for: electricity, water, phone, Internet, public transport, food, etc.
I would appreciate it if you could help me see if these statements/numbers are correct.
Thanks...... :clap2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Eeekk those figures dont look good but pretty accurate though the rent may be higher depending on what area you will be living. Would you also need health insurance?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Can you use LAFHA to get some kind of tax refund?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

No, LAFHA is not available to new people unless you own a home in Australia and live away from it for work purposes. 

Employers were using it to top up very poor wages when it should be their responsibility to pay a living wage.

Any chance your employer will take into account the fact you have to pay school fees and increase the wage?


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

ricardo33aw said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I´m a Spanish American citizen currently working in Spain and have been offered a position for 80,000 AUD in Sydney.
> Initially I will be the only one working while my wife (Spanish) gets rolling there.
> ...


Hey mate,

It's gonna be very tight, your figures look realistic.
Doesnt look like a very good deal. Cost of living is Aussie is pretty high, especially in Sidney.

The utilities ( Gas and Electric) alone would set you back 200 ~300 a month, for a family of 5.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

A small thing maybe, but if the offer is 80K + super, the annual net income should be around 60k. 

Still, for a family of 5 that's not good enough. Aim for 100K+, or ask them to help with the accommodation + health insurance.


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

Tax on $80,000 is around $17,854

What visa will you be on?

Even so not worth it especially of you have to shell out for school. Rents in Sydney are ridiculous. Negotiate or look for another job - Melbourne might be better?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Nope, not sufficient at all.

I think following options can be considered.

1. Negotiate your salary with employer
2. Look for another Job
3. Keep your family miles away while you can save (Not recommended)
4. Find a distant city from Sydney where rent and food is cheaper and family can stay, while you travel a bit more everyday.
5. Have another family member earn along with you. (definitely helpful)
6. Dont live in Sydney altogether.

Cant think of more options atm


----------



## louisecm (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi there,

Just wanted to say that your figures are fairly accurate. Unfortunately rent is very expensive in Sydney and you would need to move quite far away from the city centre to find affordable rent. If you are working in the city you would then have to think about travelling everyday and the added expense of this as public transport is expensive too.

If your partner could work that would definitely provide some help as Sydney really is a great place to live but expensive. 

Good luck!


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Rent @ 700 pw seems a bit on the high side? Maybe you could live in suburbs @ 550 to 600 PM? That would mean increase of travel by about 45 mins...

150 Pw seems tiny, but when you think of it for 1 year, it would be close to 7800 -- definitely will help school for 2 kids or medical insurance...


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

$700 high? For 2 adults and 3 kids who don't want to live in studio with drug dealers on their doorstep!

I think you'll find they need to pay a lot more. I was looking at $700 way out in westmead for a tiny 2 bed apartment. 3 kids will need 2 maybe 3 bedrooms depending on age and sex.


----------



## beyond_sunsets (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't think that will be enough.

Just to get your kids go school you would need 4500 per year per kid. 

Health insurance runs about 170-200 per month.
Rent yes about 700 pw.

If you do have enough saving and is willing to do some sacrifices for such "Aussie Dream" well go and pursue such dream and apply PR after 2 years.

Also ask your employer if they are willing to sponsor you for PR after 2 years such that all these sacrifices won't be put into waste.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

Nobody is talking about private schools. On some temp visa types you have to pay for schooling in some areas. 

But even when you have PR you would still have to pay contributions to a state school. Up to about $1000 plus uniforms and transport.


----------



## ash1901 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, the numbers are accurate. You need to return to the states with those numbers to work. 

Also the 700 p/w rent is not $2800. In actuality it's $700 * 4.33 

If you can negotiate higher salary, it would help. Or have your wife land a job, before moving. However, if you do that then daycare for kids is crazy. 

Keep us posted on how you go. 

Good luck mate.


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

I pay $700 per week for 3 bed unit in Sandringham, Melbourne, that equates to $3042 per month, before your bills and school fees!


----------

